# Scoring system for coyotes



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Is there a scoring system for coyotes ? Perhaps measured the same way bears are scored(skulls). If not, do you believe that there would be much interest in having an organization such as CBM score and record the larger animals ?
Thanks in advance for all replies,

L & O


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

The pelts are measured for sizing.....I dont know of any scoring meathod. I think the Varmit calling contest go by weigh.....Eric


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Scored by the price when they go to auction.
Jim


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe by how bad they smell.. Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

James Dymond said:


> Scored by the price when they go to auction.
> Jim


X2!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

They are a predator not big game. No scoring is needed. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

James Dymond said:


> Scored by the price when they go to auction.
> Jim


I like this scoring!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Dave Lyons said:


> They are a predator not big game. No scoring is needed.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Is scoring really necessary for game animals ? For sure it isn't, but is something we do to compare the size of the animals we kill. I had seen that SCI scores the gray wolf, so I was wondering about coyotes. I can see the day in the not so distant future when we will have a limited wolf hunt.
So again, just wondering......why not score a more common predator like the coyote ? If there is no interest in comparing the size of the animals that you trap or hunt, then I can see where no scoring system would be needed. 
Pretty sure a number of African predators are also scored by SCI. 

L & O


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

$ 15 for a pelt and $ 25 to enter it......................probably not going to get many! :lol:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is scoring really necessary for game animals ? For sure it isn't, but is something we do to compare the size of the animals we kill. I had seen that SCI scores the gray wolf, so I was wondering about coyotes. I can see the day in the not so distant future when we will have a limited wolf hunt.
> So again, just wondering......why not score the smaller predators like the coyote, gray/red fox ? If there is no interest in comparing the size of the animals that you trap or hunt, then I can see where no scoring system would be needed.
> Pretty sure a number of African predators are also scored by SCI.
> 
> L & O


Ok, $5 a coyote and $25 for each wolf shot would be my scoring system.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is there a scoring system for coyotes ? Perhaps measured the same way bears are scored(skulls). If not, do you believe that there would be much interest in having an organization such as CBM score and record the larger animals ?
> Thanks in advance for all replies,
> 
> L & O


I'm totally with you in this one. 

Predator hunting is one of the fastest growing shooting sports in North America.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> I'm totally with you in this one.
> 
> Predator hunting is one of the fastest growing shooting sports in North America.


Well all right, I can feel the momentum shifting........:lol:

I don't go after these animals so I don't have a coyote in this fight, but I have shot a few while doing other hunting and if it were a really big one, I would skin it and have the head measured. Why not ?

L & O


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Why stop at coyotes, how about Boone and Crocket Red Squirrels? lol...


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

I dont think predator hunters and trappers are that much into the whole "look my trophy is bigger than yours" i dont usually see them as trophys as much as the cervid hunters see theirs, at least thats my opinion; seems pretty much juvenile to me, you might not feel the same way


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

When you start scoring animals then they get trophy status. Coyote should never be classified as a trophy. They are predators. I don't agree with SCI scoring Wolves. This just My opinion.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

IMHO, a dead coyote is a trophy. 

If it's an old gummer that nears 50 lbs or a yoy, they're still out of my ecosystem and that makes me feel good.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

One of my Buddy's doesn't like slender Blondie women with big boobs. 
I however, still make it a point to look at them, if for no other reason than out of respect for the specie. 
I see no reason why we shouldn't extend that same type of courtesy to the Coyote.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your buddy. You look at them out of respect for the species? LOL... 

Okay, after giving it some thought, instead of measuring the skull why not measure the Baculum? That way you could keep it in your pocket and compare it with other guy&#8217;s trophy coyote&#8217;s on the spot and anywhere really? How convenient would that be.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I've been looking for trophy predators... they're called foxes. I see many many coyotes every season, but only one fox so far. I've got the address of a nice red and I'm gonna be "trophy hunting" on Friday morning


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Yo' Motorcity...how did you do the other night?

I seen a pair of Yotes and 1 loaner...all 3 circled about 200 yards downwind caught my scent and bloted. Sure wish we could use centerfire at nght,,,


----------

